# Backpacker Magazine



## EOS (Nov 15, 2010)

WooT has a backpacker magazine deal listed for $2.99yr with coupon code *backpack*...

Click Here


----------



## djspookman (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for that!


----------



## EOS (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem.  Had to share that deal!


----------



## gladerider (Nov 16, 2010)

what a deal ! thanks.


----------

